# Texas shelled Pecans



## Ranchermom (Oct 25, 2005)

Texas Pecans picked in Oct-January 2014, Yup I am still picking them up, shelling slowly. They have not been frozen yet. I have bartered before on here, but the only thing I am interested in this time is Pure maple syrup, Shelled ready to eat Walnuts or Almonds. Otherwise they are 1 lb bag $8 a pound $12.35 for shipping min 2 lbs max 7lbs its what I can fit in the box-I ship this Priority mail with tracking. I also have Raw Texas honey I am near the San Antonio area I think I can do 2- in one box for shipping $12.35 its $28.50 per half gal.


----------



## paradox (Nov 19, 2012)

Are you sellin' or just braggin'?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Lovely looking pecans. Are you considering selling some?


----------



## Ranchermom (Oct 25, 2005)

Well fud thought I wrote on the bottom of the picture y'all not seeing it? "Texas Pecans picked in Oct-January 2014, Yup I am still picking them up, shelling slowly. They have not been frozen yet which makes all the difference when you are making pecan butter. I have bartered before on here, but the only thing I am interested at this time is Pure maple syrup, Shelled ready to eat Walnuts or Almonds. Otherwise they are 1 lb bag $8 a pound in freezer zip lock bags-($12.35 for shipping )min 2 lbs -max 7lbs its what I can fit in the box-I ship this Priority mail with tracking. I also have Raw Texas honey I am near the San Antonio area I think I can do 2- in one box for shipping $12.35 its $28.50 per half gal"


----------



## Ranchermom (Oct 25, 2005)

Still available


----------



## Grace Acres (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello,

Sent a pm

Connie


----------

